# Scary looking new cat



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

Last night I looked out the front door and there was a black cat that I've never seen before. He is huge, not fat but just very, very big. One of our neighbors has been complaining about a large black cat. I thought he meant my guy because he's very tall but he must have seen this giant cat. Also his coat was very unusual. It was kinda spiky. He was checking out the boxes that my two ferals sometime sleep in. I'm glad they weren't' there because he could have easily killed them. What kind of cat could be that big? He was definitely bigger than my dog who weighs 25 pounds.:blackcat


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Well it couldn't be a Florida panther... could it?
For one thing, they're not black. For another thing, they are _supposedly _extinct, but there was a recent news article saying maybe they're still around but just so elusive it seems like they're totally gone.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

I remember seeing an article about giant cats. They had caught one and it was DNA tested too. 

Maybe it's some kind of hybrid?


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

If you're in Florida, you just never know. I hear they have a big problem with exotic animals either escaping or being released when they get to be too much for their humans. It would be interesting to see a picture.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Yikes! I actually saw a cat last night that I thought was a fox at first. It was ENORMOUS! But it had to be a domestic cat, it was brown/grey with long fur and a long tail, we don't have any wildcats that look like that in Texas..... But still, it weired me out. He/she had a mouse in her mouth. Wasn't scared of me either. 

Maybe you saw a pocket panther?


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

kobster said:


> maybe you saw a pocket panther?


L O L !


(why does the forum keep changing that to lower-case if I put it all together without spaces? Feh!)


----------



## Gramaray (Apr 1, 2011)

Maybe next time you see the cat you can get a picture of him or her.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

Yup, I definately wanna see a picture!
It sure sounds interesting


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I've never heard of this before, but could it have been a melanistic bobcat?

Cryptomundo Melanistic Bobcat Caught

The comments on that page were interesting, too... some people were saying that the animal featured in that article must be a crossbreed.


----------



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

> I've never heard of this before, but could it have been a melanistic bobcat?


Holy cow, that picture sure looks a lot like the cat including the very weird spiky fur on the head but this cat had a long tail and bob cats have....well bobbed tails. I've looked every night since I saw it but no more sighting. I have a camera right by the door so if I do see it I'll get the picture. Still creeps me out.


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Trying getting one of those "Motion-activated" cameras that hunters use. They are digital so you will need a SD Card as well. You wrap it around a tree or nail it....whichever you perfer....and when it detects movement it grabs a snapshot.


----------



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

The motion activated camera is a good idea until I looked at the prices. Yipes. Guess I'll just have to keep looking out the door with my digital camera.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Just reading the term "I am a state licensed nuisance wildlife trapper" makes my blood boil. State licensed to kill feral cats, bats, raccoon, bobcats, cougars etc in my state of Arizona. I think it is plain wrong. Why cant we let these animals live in peace. We are the ones that took over their territory and left them no place to live. And people and governement think its always think it is ok to kill them. Grrrrrr

OK stepping off my soap box.. this does look like a cross breed! I know Maine **** cats can get up in the 20 and 30 lb area. but the body of this one is so different from any feral or domestic cat Ive ever seen!


----------



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

The cat in the post above is just about what the cat looked like. I've been looking every night but have not seen it since. I hope it's safe because we live in a very traffic congested area. I too worry about the animals that are being forced out of their homes. We build and build and never give a thought about how we are destroying the habitats of so many animals. Sad.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

The pic of this black cat looks like a hybrid to me, maybe an African Serval cat x black Domestic shorthair, as white locket and diaper patch are common marking in a black DSH. The sad thing is that people get these exotic wild cats like Servals, don't learn how to feed, handle, and accommodate them properly, and then they get too aggressive, and owner will release them in the wild.


----------

